# Schaltschrankplanung



## Oeder (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo

Kennt jemand einen Crashkurs für die Schaltschrankplanung incl. einfacher Möglichkeit zum Schaltplan zeichnen?
In meinem Fall würde es ausreichen primitive Schützschaltungen in Verbindung mit einer SPS zu realisieren.
Dieser Schritt ist eigentlich schon lange überfällig!
Aber ein fehlender Plan hat eben nichts mit der Funktion zu tun :wink:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Januar 2006)

Schau mal hier. Vielleicht findest du da Hilfe

 [url]http://www.cad.de/de.shtml [/url]


----------



## Oeder (30 Januar 2006)

Danke 

Sehr Guter Tipp für alle die schon einen gewissen Grundstock an Wissen im punkto Schaltschrankplanung haben, aber  ich komme aus der Praxis und habe bisher noch keinen einzigen Schrank am Papier (PC) geplant.

Vielleicht gibt es noch andere Einstiegsmöglichkeiten die für Anfänger wie mich leichter zu verstehen sind :?:


----------



## ralfm (30 Januar 2006)

Oeder schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich komme aus der Praxis...


Hallo,
na das ist doch schon die halbe Miete. Viele Zeichner/Planer haben wenig Erfahrung in der Praxis.

Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht genau, was Du suchst. Geht es um den kompletten Schaltplan, oder nur um den Schaltschrankaufbau?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Januar 2006)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstehe kannst du Schaltpläne lesen und danach arbeiten und willst jetzt selber mal nen Plan zeichen.

Ich würde mir jetzt eine Demo-Version runterladen (WSCAD z.B.) und einfach mal losmalen ;-)  Die Bedienung der CAD-Programme ist oftmals an WINDOOF angeleht und zumindest für einfache Projekte schnell zu erlernen. Wenn dann Fragen auftauchen ab ins CAD-Forum.

Grüsse

Axel


----------



## Oeder (31 Januar 2006)

Also gut dann werd ich mal "losmalem" 8) 

Danke für die Tipps


----------



## soginet (8 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

habe mal eine etwas andere Frage gibt es event. ein kostenloses Programm mit dem ich den Platzbedarf eines Schaltschrankes bestimmen kann und eventuell eine Übersicht erstellen kann

mfg


----------



## Proxy (11 September 2010)

Kostenlos ist mir da nichts bekannt da du ja auch die Maße brauchst, die sind meistens bei EPlan dabei wenn du die Grundplatte planst.
Am besten Stift, Papier, Handbücher (Maße) und Lineal nehmen und los planen


----------

